# help needed adjusting DL on Redhead kronik



## ivanthehunter (Nov 17, 2009)

any takers on this subject!
Would have thought that pro bass would have sold a heap of these bows!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

There are 3 screws on the lower cam. These hold the rotating module in place.

There is an indicator which shows you what the DL is set at.

You need to remove these 3 screws and rotate the module to the correct position, and replace the screws.

Due to the limb design, one of these screws is located under the limb. To access it without a bow press, you need to unhook the cable from the cable slide, and squeeze the cable towards the riser. This will rotate the cam enough for you to access the screw. A second set of hands is helpful here, but you can do it yourself. 

Don't forget to re-hook the cable onto the slide.

One you have adjusted the module to the position you want, you will also have to adjust the draw stop post. This is done basically by "feel" - when the bow is drawn and the DL feels right, adjust the draw stop so it contacts the limb. You will feel it readily if the stop is set too short - the bow won't let off to a light hoilding weight. If it's set too long you will have a too-long valley and the back wall will feel sloppy.

Basically, adjust and test by drawing the bow until you have it right.

The screws are Imperial size so you will need a 3/32" hex key for the module screws and a 7/64" key for the draw stop.

Please PM if you have any more questions.

Oh, and it's "Bass Pro", not "Pro Bass" :lol:


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*bow*

sorry to bud in on your post. but I have never heard of that bow. sounds like a great cam


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

i have the same bow you will probably need to press it and take out the screws you really only need two screws in them.


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Bass Pro Kronik*

The Kronik is one model of Bass Pros "Red Head" house brand line of bows. It is made by Bowtechs Diamond division for Bass Pro. Probably our best seller. The instructions given above for changing draw length are exactly right.

Regards

sawdust2


----------



## ivanthehunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have to go out with the wife tonight:angry:
:smile:But i get cracking at first light tomorrow.

A special 'thank you' to stash for you _gratefully received_ detail explanation!

Regards Ivan (the informed)


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

Stash said:


> There are 3 screws on the lower cam. These hold the rotating module in place.
> 
> There is an indicator which shows you what the DL is set at.
> 
> ...



nice write up man I setup a ton of these bows and the biggest complaint is the hidden mod screw haha cant it just be a bit farther around :teeth:


----------



## toddlee0617 (Jul 30, 2008)

*???*

I'm glad I found this post it helped. I just got a 2008 Diamond Kronik, Left handed, 50-60#, I did not get instructions with it. The above instructions for DL are good but I also need to know how to adjust the let off %. Can anyone help?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## bluezero2x (Feb 3, 2010)

i also have a kronik bow and id like to know how to adjust the letoff. this is my first bow, thank you for the help guys!


----------



## bluezero2x (Feb 3, 2010)

i changed the DL but left the stop in the same place. it never reaches its "rest" point. i mean the letoff is stronger now i would think, but i dont think i did it right... help?


----------



## pgadlin (Oct 30, 2012)

*adjusting the draw length*

so you don need a bow press? how do you unhook the cable from the cable slide? What is the cable slide?
How do you squeeze the cable towards the riser?

I am not going to get slapped in the face by my own bow am I???




Stash said:


> There are 3 screws on the lower cam. These hold the rotating module in place.
> 
> There is an indicator which shows you what the DL is set at.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

no you dont need a press but sometimes the screw can be under the limbs, check to see if you can access all the allen head screws on the module


----------

